# Celery taste in cider



## goatchop41 (17/12/15)

This was my second attempt at a cider. It has been sitting around in bottles for about 3-4 months now. Initially it sat in the fermenter for about a month total, to let it condition a bit.
Recipe was 8L of woolies apple juice, 2L of woolies apple & pear juice, 250ml of strong tea and a teaspoon of yeast nutrient. Fermentation was started with Mangrove Jacks belgian ale, then I added some WLP500 after 4-5 days (had it left over from a starter).

It tasted pretty darn good while in the fermenter, up until the gravity reading that I took before bottling. It was the first time that I noticed a flavour (just a hint of it) that could only be described as one thing: celery. Since bottling, this flavour is much more prominent, and doesn't seem to be going away.
I am sure that it was done fermenting (stable gravity over 2 weeks, with temp up at 24-25oC by the end, no gushers or foaming when bottles are opened now), and the gravity hasn't changed since bottling (have tested one bottle each month), so I am skeptical of an infection. No sour notes either.

Has anyone encountered this before? Any ideas as to what it might be?
They are pretty much undrinkable at the moment, but I'm planning on just letting them ride, and will test a bottle each month or two to see if it eventually sorts itself out....


----------

